# Polk Audio C4 Subwoofer - Four 6x9's in Isobaric Teardrop Enclosure



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I picked up a Polk Audio C4 subwoofer a few weeks go. Watch my vid for my full review. I used the sub for about 2 weeks and was impressed with the output, detail and clarity from this small box. 




















Watch on *YouTube in 1080P HD*! *<< Much better video and sound quality*

or embedded below:


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

I remember these from back in the day. There was a guy selling one on a forum not long ago, not sure if this is the one. So this is basically a isobaric 4th order? It looks like two 6x9s share the common/center sealed chamber and the other two isobaric 6 x 9s are out in the outer ported sections?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes, 4th-order bandpass. I picked up the sub locally, not sure if the seller had it listed here a while back or not. It is in great shape and as I mentioned, pretty impressive for what it is.


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

That was a very nice subbox for it's time, albeit was "expensive also, maybe why it never took off.


----------

